# Ugh...



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

Ok only reason im posting it here is because this is were it started. 

I don't know why it had to get so out of hand but oh wellz.

Anyways, For some people on here who didnt know and PMed me about it. 

yes im giving the kittens away at 8 weeks and infact 4 are allready at new homes and doing great. 

I took the mother in because some lady kicked her out because she was prego. I was nice and took her in gave her a home n helped he have a nice birth. I raised the kittens for 8 weeks all are weened and eat there kitty food and all are litter trained. 

I live in an apartment and have 3 adult cats.. and with the kittens running around 6 of them ontop of my 3 i cant keep them longer then the 8 weeks. 

FOR SOME OF U FEELING IM A BAD PERSON DOING SO.. OH WELL!!! im giving them homes instead of leaving them on the street, where they could possibly have died. 

PLEASE DO NOT PM ME ANYMORE ABOUT THIS... Thank You!


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

I think it's great that you helped out those kittens - and the mother too. Even though 12 weeks is the best - I think 8 weeks is darned nice - since most kittens in their perdicament might have been given away even earlier... like 4-6 weeks! It's happened I'm sure.

Your such a wonderful person.  

P.S. I love your cat "Baby" - I saved a picture of her on my computer since I thought she was such a cutie pie. ^_^


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

Who was the mother again?

Your kittens are so cute too - they all look like domestic long hairs... I love the orange ones! *melts at their cuteness* Have you found homes for them yet?


----------



## Ant (Aug 13, 2004)

Gabreilla Moushigo said:


> Who was the mother again?
> 
> Your kittens are so cute too - they all look like domestic long hairs... I love the orange ones! *melts at their cuteness* Have you found homes for them yet?


Baby was the mommy cat..

4 have been taken to their new homes already 

we have one more orange male that should be going this week...and one female cali that doesnt have a home..in which case she will be staying here..even though i really dont want 4 cats..i cant bring myself to send her to a shelter


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

That is great you have found the kittens home. I hope Cali will have a home soon ALSO. I know what you mean about not dropping her at the shelter. All the kittens I have rescued have stayed with us until we have found them homes. I have also encouraged the new "kitty parents" to deal with each issue that might come up and hold on to their pet - because we all know it is forever/ or at least it should be  . But if ever something should come up where it won't work out for them to try to relocate the pet themselves and find them a permanent home (again :roll: ...*sigh*) or let them go to a NON KILL SHELTER ONLY! That should never happen - but just in case   

P.S. I am curious you seem to know each other well - are you friends or family>? Well I think it is something to have friends coming to the forum - I know Tanyuh has one ..and maybe other members too. I only have present the friends I have made here ..and continue to make


----------



## Ant (Aug 13, 2004)

ioana said:


> That is great you have found the kittens home. I hope Cali will have a home soon ALSO. I know what you mean about not dropping her at the shelter. All the kittens I have rescued have stayed with us until we have found them homes. I have also encouraged the new "kitty parents" to deal with each issue that might come up and hold on to their pet - because we all know it is forever/ or at least it should be  . But if ever something should come up where it won't work out for them to try to relocate the pet themselves and find them a permanent home (again :roll: ...*sigh*) or let them go to a NON KILL SHELTER ONLY! That should never happen - but just in case
> 
> P.S. I am curious you seem to know each other well - are you friends or family>? Well I think it is something to have friends coming to the forum - I know Tanyuh has one ..and maybe other members too. I only have present the friends I have made here ..and continue to make



well lik ei said..if the cali doesnt find a home...im not letting her go...shes too much of a sweetheart. 


and Renea is my Fiancee


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh, I thought you were girl-friends together with the other lady - Krystle...I should have guessed you were of the opposite gender when I saw the car site in your signature :lol:.
I am happy to hear Cali will stay with you for the longest possible. However, you shouldn't have to wait for too long. When I put the sign up for *my* kitties it took less than a week to find homes for all of them. And I had 13 8). Of course, there were also undesirable future parents ..but I had to turn them down; answers like " we had to get rid of a previous kitty because he had poop caught in his tail" made my stomach rev up :evil:. The more questions I asked the safer I felt...for my kitties


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww... glad to hear they are finding good homes. And I think you doing anything for them is waaayyy better than them being born and raised on the streets. It's great that you took in the mother and helped raised healthy kittens. You can only do as much as you can do and if you had to let them go at eight weeks ... better than on the street, or at the six weeks (with not much personal attention) many shelters would do. At least they've had quality human and mother interaction, and are already eating and litter box trained ... way more than what I've seen other people give kittens away like (my Jinx included).


----------



## Ant (Aug 13, 2004)

ioana said:


> Oh, I thought you were girl-friends together with the other lady - Krystle...I should have guessed you were of the opposite gender when I saw the car site in your signature :lol:.
> I am happy to hear Cali will stay with you for the longest possible. However, you shouldn't have to wait for too long. When I put the sign up for *my* kitties it took less than a week to find homes for all of them. And I had 13 8). Of course, there were also undesirable future parents ..but I had to turn them down; answers like " we had to get rid of a previous kitty because he had poop caught in his tail" made my stomach rev up :evil:. The more questions I asked the safer I felt...for my kitties


Krystle is a good friend of ours, which is why she has one of the kittens. 

and yeah..the 3 of us are real into cars...both me and renea are staff/admins on that site


----------



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

You all put a smile on my face now 


i knew i wasnt a bad person lol


----------



## Krystle (Sep 11, 2004)

I can vouch for Renea!

I got really upset cause everyone that was on her about giving them away did not realize the situation she was in!

The way I look at it is that I got all my other 3 cats when they were 8-9 weeks old. They are completely fine! But the original thing was...this cat was left out of the house and was roaming around...what if Renea didn't take her in and she did have the kittens outside?? There wouldn't have been too much hope for them! Where as they got the BEST treatment from Renea and Ant!

Please just praise them for what they have done and not be upset with them letting them go at 8 weeks. 

The 1 kitty that I have from them is awesome. He has no social problems what so ever, eats regularly, and knows where to go to the potty and how to cover it! Now that is the most important things right there. 

Thanks for taking the time to read their explanation and mine!

-Krystle


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes, thanks for the explanation. Is 12 weeks best? *Yes*. But is 8 weeks ok? Sure  The point is, you did all you could for these kittens, that's what's really important.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

8O omg people from Lansdale, PA. I used to live there when I was a kid, even went to the Christian academy there. We moved away when after two years when I was 8. That was my favorite house, we had a pool shped like mickey mouses head with a slide and diving board and hot tub. /sighs


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Maybe I can make you feel better. I don't think ANYONE, myself included, thought you were a bad person. 

The only reason information was posted about the 12 week thing, is because you said the only reason you were giving them away at 8 weeks was "because your friends want them, and lots of people give them away at 8 weeks." Since that was the only reason, and since Ant said "he'd never heard of that," then that's why *I* posted a link, and why others supported it. Simply because you didn't know that. 

NO ONE thinks you are a bad person for taking in a pregnant stray and raising the kittens. NO ONE. Many kittens aren't that lucky. Hopefully that clears things up, and you don't have to be upset about it now.


----------



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

well now im a bit pissed.. my fiancee was just banned for this **** BS!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

hehe...I couldn't for the life of me figure out what you meant by "urinated"

:lol: very creative


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Perhaps he shouldn't have threatened mods via PM. 

This discussion is over, there will be no more arguments on the matter.


----------

